# Is Your Current Kitty Your First?



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I was just wondering if I'm the only one here who has their first cat ever right now?

My parents were deadset against pets, so the most I ever got was a guinea pig (who I loved, by the way). It wasn't until 2005, when I started living with my boyfriend, that I started to cave on the idea. I said to myself -- this is an experience millions of people are having. Do I want to miss out?

So we got Rookie in December 2005 from the SPCA shelter. I love her to death, worry about her too much, and look forward to seeing her every time I go home.

How about you? Is this your first cat? How are you liking the experience?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I have to ask...did you name her Rookie because she's your first :wink: 

Mine are not my first cats. I have had cats most of my life, except for when I was in college and then starting out on my own. As an adult I had Macaroni (RIP) first, followed by Snickers (RIP) and my current two, Pumpkin and Pepper.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Lisa, your cats' names are making me hungry!

I still have my first cat, Miles Davis -- I found him about three years ago roaming the streets, and my other two were also street dwellers that suckered me into taking them inside.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We had a couple cats when I was a kid, but that was MANY years ago. This is MY first cat, and yes, I worry about every little thing she does, every meow, every turn of her head, every butt I get in my face when she turns around while I'm talking to her. :roll: 

But I seriously can't imagine my life without her. :luv 

I can't wait to see her every night, and I hate leaving her every morning.  

Thank goodness I sit next to a cat person now, and she talks me down when I'm on the ledge!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Marie, it sounds like we're the same cat owner! I'm exactly the same way. I wish I could get to a more balanced approach, like "I want to be a great cat owner, but I never offered to turn my life over like a human sacrifice."


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

October said:


> Marie, it sounds like we're the same cat owner! I'm exactly the same way. I wish I could get to a more balanced approach, like "I want to be a great cat owner, but I never offered to turn my life over like a human sacrifice."


I need to start being the "boss" more. Like lately, it's so cold, if I leave my bed while I'm watching t.v., she jumps onto my spot (the edge, near the space heater), and I don't have the heart to move her. So I'll become a contortionist until she decides to move her little princess butt out of my spot for whatever reason. :roll: 

But the most embarassing thing I've done is, because I just moved and wanted to make her feel at home in the new place (I can't believe I'm admitting this!), I started "walking the livingroom" with her the first night. I'd crouch down on all fours and walk behind her while she marked everything with her cute little face and then she'd walk around me, rubbing up against me, and continue on to the next piece of furniture or whatever. She LOVED this! So now I'm expected to walk the livingroom with her at least once a day. Hey, it makes her happy. What can I say?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

No these are numbers 3, 4 & 5...but you don't worry about them any less than number 1. 

I was a wreck all day yesterday because I'm in California for work and I found out yesterday morning that the power was out due to the ice storm. I finally got hold of my cat sitter and she had been there and everything was fine, but the house was getting colder. I asked her to go back and put blankets out (it's been so warm I didn't have my winter comforter on the bed)...she went back in the dark with a flashlight. I have been calling my house every couple hours to see if the answering machine picked up, even woke up at 3:30 am this morning and called...and was able to sleep easy because it was back on :lol: Cat sitter called later this morning and the house is warmed up and the kitties were hungry and happy to see her :wiggle


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Trixie is my first cat. She's been around for almost 14 years now


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Marie, your "cat walk" is hysterical! Now that's dedication! That would crack me up more, except that it's almost something I can picture myself doing too.

We're probably all guilty of being LESS comfortable than we might be, in order to not move or disturb the kitty. I think I've had at least one body part go numb because I didn't want to change positions and disrupt her.

You're right, we need to be the bosses more. I'm currently working on not feeling guilty about going away on vacation for 5 nights in the spring. My current thoughts are:

1. I didn't offer to turn myself over like a sacrifice. I still have a life.

2. It will be good for her to bond with the cat sitter. Maybe it'll be a nice change of pace for her.

3. She's used to being alone all day anyway, and they supposedly don't have much of a time perspective. One day = 5 days, right?

4. I'll be a better, more fulfilled cat owner if I don't resent her for ruining my vacations for the rest of my natural life.

Any more thoughts to add to the arsenal?


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

I had a few cats growing up, but Dusty is the first cat I had in my own place.

October, GO ON VACATION! You'll miss Rookie and feel guilty, but you should go anyways. We go on vacation all the time and leave the kitties. Most of our trips are long weekends, with the occasional week long trip thrown in. The cat sitter (aka my mother) comes once a day to check on them and they usually just sleep the time away.


----------



## MopsyCat (Feb 12, 2006)

Pudge is my first pet ever. My mom disliked cats, so I missed out on the experience until I moved out.


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Both my girls are the first cats we have ever owned, i got them around a week apart , i have really enjoyed the girls.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Baby is my first cat. I always wanted a cat and bugged my parents for one all the time and now I have one  .


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

Zoee was/is my first cat. She will be 12 in the spring. She is also my first pet I had on my own.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have had quite a few cats, starting when I was very young. There was a time when my mother decided she couldn't take any more heartbreak, because she always let the cats outside, and they'd get lost or killed.  That was common practice when I was a little girl. 

As soon as I got married, I got a black kitten and a white kitten from a farm. Then black kittens seemed to find me, and I was never without one, and I usually had a white one also. Even though I have a Siamese and Balinese cat now, I can't be trusted around your black kittens. :wink: I would love to adopt them all. I'm sure another will find me, but if not, beware, those of you with beautiful black cats and kittens!  

Of course, my cats are my babies, and I love them dearly! Sometimes it's hard to move and get comfortable when I'm trying to sleep, but they're so worth it!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

My first cat, Turvy Demeter, is still very much with us, and still very in charge of the Jellicle tribe. She is on medication for arthritis and a cognitive disorder, but with her meds she is her old curtain climbing, cabinet hopping self...she will be turning 17 in June of this year.


----------



## bagulec (Jan 16, 2007)

I always was and AM a dog lover but I used to hate cats! One day by accident I got on the cat show and totally felt in love with one cat a 6months old Russian blue boy (the rest could not exist!!!) and...I bought him for my school fee :-O My parents went mad when I came hom with him but he was so sweet that he bought them in minutes. He was my firs and biggest cat love (till naw!).

After Blueski's dided, I got a DSH black and white boy called Zenek. My boyfriend found him neer garbin bins and rescued him by giving him to me as my birthday present  He become the bigest and priettest DSH as I know but he would do absolutly nothing but lying down by the fridge bagging for food.

Next was Bohemot, a Syberian cross. He was sweet as a kittie but become really awful later...he would go looking for 'girls' and fights for weekes and come back home ding sick. After an expensive treatment he would go again...and again...

*And now I have Jazza ) my first Girl cat and she is my first cat in my adulthood and she is my husbands and my sons first cat.  * 


We love her to bits


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

I've had quite a few cats, so no, this is not my first. My first was when I was about 7 yrs old. I found him in our ditch and brought him inside the house... much to my Mothers protests!! I fed him milk & bread (cause we didn't have cat food). My Mom said that if he was around by the time my Dad came home from work, I could ask my Dad if we could keep him. My Dad was a softy...so I was allowed to keep "Dusty".


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I grew up with cats in the family. I always loved them and planned to have some of my own as an adult. But my first two apartments didn't allow pets, and after that I lived with my very allergic husband, so that was that. For years I could only make do with stalking the neighbors' outdoor cats and luring the occasional stray for my friend's rescue group.

Then one day a litter of feral kittens was born in my mother-in-law's garage, and no one could take them. After we agonized over their prospects, my husband suggested that we foster them temporarily, just long enough to socialize them and find them homes. We would confine them to one room, and he wouldn't go in it very much, so they wouldn't bother his allergies. And I had to promise that I wouldn't try to guilt him into keeping them when it came time to give them up, which I agreed.

Ha ha! I couldn't keep him out of that room. It was love at first site, allergies or no allergies. :love2 He ended up discovering a new-generation medication (Nasacort AQ) that worked miraculously. We kept every one of those kittens, who are now about a year and a half old. And they totally rule our lives. Life is good.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Dylan is my first cat "flying solo" if you will. Had a moggy when I was younger who was fab. Dylan is soooo much different though. Not sure whether it is because of his breed or not.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Jet Green, that's such a great story about keeping the kittens! That's great your husband found the new medication. How many of them are there?


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Kitty is the first cat I ever had. I got her from my sister when she was 6 years old (Kitty, not my sister).

Kitty is now 13 and loving life, loving me, loving food, and...dealing with Thomas.  

She's my girl and she always will be. I've had Thomas for 4 years and Kitty and I still consider him a bit of an interloper. But we're adjusting.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

October said:


> Jet Green, that's such a great story about keeping the kittens! That's great your husband found the new medication. How many of them are there?


Thanks! I give that medication lots of free advertising.  There are four kitties: one girl (shown at left) and three boys.


----------



## catc85 (Jan 22, 2007)

Kadie is my fiance's first cat, but not mine. We got her last August from the SPCA in our area. He is still learning about being a pet daddy... he has a few scratches to prove it! (Learning the different meows and signs cats give when they want to be left alone). Can't imagine life without our furball though!


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

Cupid was essentially my first cat. I had a cat when I lived at home, but she was a family cat. I couldn't love him anymore if I gave birth to him. For all intents and purposes, he & Opal are my children and are treated as such! Within reason...I don't discipline them like children. I think a spoiled cat is a better cat!


----------



## menalima (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are all the cats I've ever had....LOL they are many hehee

Tiger(RIP), Mantatizie(RIP), Sekonyela(RIP), Sting(Stolen), Samantha(RIP)..the ones that have died did so from old age  
And these I have now: Madonna, Sheena, Mimi, Melissa, Kyesi and the only male in the cat family...Tobias!!! :lol:


----------



## TortieLover (Jan 23, 2007)

This is my fourth cat, although I was very young when I has my first two, and I can't really remember them.


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

I have two kitties, Cooper & Pouncer. Cooper is my first cat. I was terribly allergic to cats as a child. At least that's what my mom said... she *really* hates cats so who knows if that was true. I moved out and my boss's cat had kittens soon after so we took two of them, Cooper & Mango. 

My husband and I decided to move and we couldn't take the cats with us right away so we left them with my mother-in-law. She put them in an old dog pen outside. I didn't realize that was the plan.  They were always indoor kitties. Well, Mango figured out how to get out and he ran away. We drove down there every weekend (only about a 4 hour drive) and I walked the neighborhood calling him and searching everywhere. I never found him.  

So, it was just Cooper for a long time. Then, six months ago, we adopted Pouncer. Cooper has never been happier. If I knew he would be SO happy to have another cat around I would have done this long ago!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Current cats are numbers 3, 4 & 5. My first cat, Onyx, went to the Bridge almost 11 years ago, and Callie last summer.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Ann, I'm so sorry you lost Mango. Let's just assume he found a good home. 
We never forget them, do we?


----------



## Pacific (Jan 26, 2007)

My current cat Gray is still alive and well despite now being 17 years of age and was my first kitty ever, although I haven't lived with him for the last 4 years since I've been away at school.


----------



## littleraven7726 (Sep 11, 2005)

we had cats when i was growing up but they were the "family" cats or my parents' cats. whichever way you want to look at it. we didn't have control over the fact that they were allowed to roam (quite embarassing when your parents are out of town and a neighbor returns your cat who's been harassing their indoor cat) or anything else about the family cats. the upside is my mom is a firm believer in rescuing cats, so all of our cats were either rescues or strays that we took and were well vetted.

raven and nabu are my first cats on my own. for several years in college i couldn't have cats, and as soon as i could i got a place that allowed cats. well raven and nabu are my lesson in going out looking for cats. i was looking for _*one*_ cat, got 2. :lol: stimpy came along after i was married and working at an animal shelter.


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Jeanie said:


> Ann, I'm so sorry you lost Mango. Let's just assume he found a good home.
> We never forget them, do we?


I do hope an animal lover took him in and he has been spoiled over the years. That was actually the 2nd time he ran away. He slipped out the door when we were heading to work once and we didn't realize it. When I realized he was gone, I made flyers and walked around the neighborhood putting them on everyone's mailbox. Someone called me and said they saw a cat that fit his description by Walmart... at least 5 miles away. So, we headed that way "just in case" and it was HIM!!! We had recently moved out of my parents' house.. and they lived a couple of blocks from Walmart. I guess he found his way back to what he thought was his home. I was absolutely amazed!


----------



## briarswt (Jan 28, 2007)

In my life, I have had three cats. 

Jezebel came into my parents' life shortly before they got married. Three years later, I came into the world. Jezzie HATED me. To this day, when I have nightmares the enemies have green eyes like Jezebel. Unfortunately she developed feline leukemia, and we had to put her down before I actually could develop memories of her. 

Abby was next. She was the nurse Tabby that led the household. We had hamsters, fish, dogs, and guinea pigs, and she was ALWAYS in charge. Even the dogs bowed to her lol. But she adored us. Even when my sister and I would dress her in doll clothes (hey, we were like 6 and 3 or so lol), she would go complain to my mom and then come immediately back. I missed her horribly. 

Dixie, my baby, is my first pet on my own. At the moment, she's curled up by me on the couch in my small apartment. I adore this baby girl, and I have a feeling this is the beginning of a long and beautiful relationship. (All I can say is that if this is how super protective and overworrying I am with a CAT, god help any human children that come into my life)


----------



## momto4 (Jan 24, 2005)

AS of today, I have 5 cats. My first was 6 yrs. ago. It took my daughter 2 yrs to talk me into getting a cat because I grew up disliking them. But after getting my first, I was hooked and can't imagine life without them!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I've had cats all my life, until recently. My home has been catless since Sam's untimely death.  
That will soon change, though. If all works out I'll be getting two Maine **** kitties from a responsible breeder here in norheast Alabama.
rcat


----------



## psmith (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh my heavens No! Kitty is my umpteeth cat! We've had cats since I was about 14 when mom adopted a black stray kitten. She'd always said she was allergic! but since then i've had cats one or two at a time. My Kitty, is a calico and very lovable.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

gunterkat said:


> If all works out I'll be getting two Maine **** kitties from a responsible breeder here in norheast Alabama.
> rcat


Holly has convinced me that Maine Coons are awesome cats :luv Hope yours turn out just like her....


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks, Doodlebug. The more i learn about Maine Coons the more i like them.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Puzzles, my first ever cat just passed away last month at the age of twenty. 

Mocha was my first cat "on my own". 

Nothing can touch your first love.


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

I've only had 3 cats..... Puppett was my first cat, my first true love. That cat would do anything for me and I would do anything for him. I was heartbroken when he passed and I didn't even get a chance to say goodbye ( I was at work and found out when I got home). He was 13 years old and an outdoor cat (barn yard cat) which i know cut his life short. 

I got Daizy when I graduated high school, and she's become one of my best friends! there's nothing I won't do for her but I can't say she'll do the same for me...she's a pistol! But I wouldn't change her at all!!!

Aramis was a gift after my divorce, as a new begining to a new life. He's a doll and a brat all in one. I'm learning to live with a kitten again and I've baby-proofed the house! 

I'd do anything for my cats, or any other pet I have. They are a wonderful addition to life!


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Dusty is my first Pet really. I mean when I was young I had fish, lizards, and my sister had hamsters but that was it. 

My fiance has had many pets and joke about me how I act around the cat. Whenever she comes around I turn into a complete softy.. especially when I wake up and find her snuggled next to me


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

We got 2 little kittens for Christmas when I was about 13? A neighbor friend had tons of cats and I fell in love with cats then. My parents like dogs and we only had 2 nasty mean dogs growing up that were hardly family pets (one was blind the other one would bite) but never any cats. My mom got rid of the cats a few months after we got them, (adopted them out) because of my allergies (she thought she knew what was best) My brother, sister and I still never forgive her for that. I think she just didn't like them. My parents don't really like cats. 

So when I grew up, got my own place and started making decisons on my own, I got my cat I always wanted.  Jake is my first cat. He looks a lot like the boy kitty we gave away. I didn't do it on purpose but maybe I did subconsciously? Now I have 3 cats!


----------



## EduCat (Feb 2, 2007)

Actually I am the caretaker of a feral cat colony for the past 7 years so I have seen cats come and go since then although 5 of the original cats are still with us and going strong. Four new kittens showed up a couple of weeks ago and seem to have found a home here. So many people just dump their unwanted cats at my colony as they know that I will take care of them. Some people should definitely not have animals until they learn that they are not a disposable product!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

From one Marylander to another, thanks for what you're doing! It's sad that people are looking to get rid of their "disposable products," but it's great that you're stepping up and taking care of them.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

My four rescue kittens are not the first cats I've been responsible for, but they are the first that I've cared for responsibly. I had a couple of cats a LONG time ago when I was married and my husband was "in charge". I can't believe, today, the things I thought were okay back then! 

I've had Allen, Oliver, Rachel and Meghan for four months now, and can't imagine my life without them. I miss them and think about them when I'm at work, I play with them constantly when I get home, I plan my weekend and evening schedules around them and my Yorkie; I even dream about them when I'm sleeping! My girlfriends all call me "the crazy scary cat lady" (they just don't get it, do they? *smile*)

I have a PDA and just recently figured out how to load photos onto it; and immediately loaded a couple hundred kitty pictures. Two days later, I attended a large family function and was showing off my newly developed tech skills to one of my sisters. She flipped through three of the 200 pics, snapped the PDA closed and gave it back to me. "How many pics are in there?" She asked. I told her. "How many of me?" I confessed that there were none of her. "Well, how many are NOT of your cats?" I hesitated. By now, several other family members were listening to the conversation. "Come on, how many?" another sister prompted. "Well, none." I finally admitted.

They haven't stopped harassing me about "my priorities" since then. They can understand not being in my "top ten" list, but not even in my "top two hundred?"

The things cat lovers have to deal with. :roll: :lol:


----------



## pink_cottonball (Feb 4, 2007)

Well, the kitties we are getting next Saturday will be our first. We finally convinced my parents to let us get a cat after months of sucking up and convincing. We first wanted a dog but according to my parents that was out of the questions. We have two guinea pigs that we have had for a year. We will be getting rid of those however, once we get the cats. 
I am very excited about getting Spencer and Beans and now all I have to do is wait.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

I got my first kitty when I moved out from home and have not been without 1 or 4 LOL kittys since!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

pink_cottonball said:


> We have two guinea pigs that we have had for a year. We will be getting rid of those however, once we get the cats.


Yikes 8O , why? :? I hope at least you find good homes for them  .


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes, I'm also curious as to why the piggies have to go 

to answer the original question: My very first cat is still alive and with us, 17 years young 8)


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Jul 27, 2005)

Well, Willow is the 4th, Buffy the 5th, and Molly the 6th. We lost the first three because they were indoor-outdoor cats (first one "ran away" when he wasn't neutered yet, 2nd one had attachment issues from being abandoned by his first owner and kept moving from house to house every few weeks, though I last saw him a couple of years ago when he must have been about 10, and the third lived with us for 8 years before being lost to someone's cat trap)


----------

